# egg sharing questions.



## fluttershy1983 (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi ladies, my OH and I are embarking on the egg sharing route.

I've had the blood tests done but I have a few questions to ask.

I've tried ringing the clinic on numerous occasions but no one ever picks up the phone and is somewhat annoying.



Anyway I hope maybe you lovely ladies might have the answers. Firstly the clinic is lister in London. I had the 3.5 hour long appointment, all is well however the nurse said loads of info that boggled my brain a bit and now I feel I need some answers.

Firstly she mentioned something about needing to pay for some medication, I can't for the life of me remember what exactly, maybe the pill ? Or some injections ? Could anyone she'd some light on that please ?


Also more confusing I had some ( 9 bottles!! ) of blood taken but the nurse gave me two letters asking for me and my OH to have bloods done ? The hep ones. I know he needs to have his done, but did they not do mine at the clinic ?

And lastly, do I need to get a letter from my doctors or do they contact my doctors directly ? 


I'm sorry about mumbling on, I've tried calling the nurses all week and no answer, I've emailed still no answer. Are they always so hard to get through to ??


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi Fluttershy

I did my first ever egg share cycle in May and I am about to start again as my first cycle was sadly unsuccessful.  I am at a different clinic to you but normally the egg share cycles run similarly.  If I were you I would join the Lister thread and ask any ladies on there if they have any advice on their egg share procedures.  With my clinic I had my first consultation where they took blood for my AMH levels and DH had to give a semen sample to check his sperm quality.  A week later we had an email saying we could proceed to the next step as my AMH was above average so both DH and I had to have blood taken again for HIV, AIDS, Hepatitis etc.  I had more in depth blood test to test genetics, SF, etc as I would be the sharer. These tests in total cost us £650.00 after this we did not pay a penny, most egg sharers don't pay for any medication so I would definitely check that with your clinic. It then took 4 weeks to get matched with a recipient, once matched you are then given your treatment plan.  Most egg sharers are on long protocol, although your clinic will plan your protocol based on your AMH & age. 

Hope this info helps, please feel free to ask any further questions, I will do my best to help, or if you prefer you can PM me

Good luck on your journey

Fay xx


----------



## fluttershy1983 (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi Fay2510.

Thank you so much for your reply.

I'm sorry your first cycle wasn't successful. I will have my fingers crossed for you for your next cycle 

I've had my amh bloods done at my first appointment, with a transvaginal scan, that scan was not very nice I must admit it hurt a bit. Then a week later we had another appointment, I had several bloods taken then and my other half had his semen test, which was not brilliant, but not good enough to swim on their own so we need icsi. 
I rung the clinic again today and got through thankfully lol, they have some of my bloods back already which I'm astounded at, my thyroid is 3.87 ? I'm assuming that's bad as the nurse said she is sending me out a pescription for some thyroxine. Never even known I had a thyroid problem in my life, I have conceived naturally before no problems even on the pill. So that came as a shock. I've always been regular with periods too :/ however I did find out that it's just the other half that needs bloods as they did mine, not surprising really I mean 9 bottles !!! My arm was killing me after that, and the bruise was not pleasant. I'm only 5'2 and 7st 10 that blood was a lot for my little body lol.
Now I might have this the wrong way round,  (there was sooooooo much to take in lol ) but my follicle count was 15/15 and Amh was 48. Not entirely sure what any of that means if I'm honest. The consultant said it's good but I'm curious as to what it means.

The anticipation of waiting for the other tests to come back is killing me, I hope they come back ok. We wasn't going to egg share at first. But I decided that I don't want to go through all this for nothing, there's every chance it might not work for me, but help someone else. if the shoe was on the other foot I'd hope someone would help me so in my eyes it's a no brainer.

I think I have probably bored everyone to death now lol. But I hope you don't mind me asking some questions in the near future ?  xx

I'm 31, 32 in October, my OH is 35, 36 in November.


----------



## loopy loo1017 (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi all I'm am new to this and have a question I would be grateful if you could shed some light on it for me. My fsh levels are 2.04 I was told today is this good or bad?? 
Thanks


----------



## fluttershy1983 (Aug 7, 2015)

loopy loo1017 said:


> Hi all I'm am new to this and have a question I would be grateful if you could shed some light on it for me. My fsh levels are 2.04 I was told today is this good or bad??
> Thanks


Hi loopy loo1017.

As far as I'm aware, the Lister like your TSH level to be 2.5 I'm not sure on their protocols of it being a little under. Mine is too high so I need thyroxine.


----------



## loopy loo1017 (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks for your reply I'm just so eager now been ttc for 3 years and should have first appointment with fertility clinic in the next month


----------



## fluttershy1983 (Aug 7, 2015)

loopy loo1017 said:


> Thanks for your reply I'm just so eager now been ttc for 3 years and should have first appointment with fertility clinic in the next month


Sorry loopy loo I was meant to put TSH not fsh, I am on my phone and it drives me mad with its auto correct lol.

Is it your first consultation or just the first appointment for bloods and the scan ?


----------



## loopy loo1017 (Aug 11, 2015)

It's my first consultation which we are having before my oh has his sperm analysis as there is a waiting time to fit it in. But we know he has a low sperm count anyway as he has had previous samples taken. I have no issues as yet :/ lol I've only had my bloods done and my gp said they was fine just high progesterone but said it shouldn't be a problem. My issue is that i want to egg share and I know that its hard to pass the criteria that's why I'm trying to get as much information as possible. I appreciate u replying


----------



## fluttershy1983 (Aug 7, 2015)

Ah I see, I'm in the same boat as you. I'm new to IVF and egg sharing.

Are you going to the Lister clinic ? As I'm not too sure what the other clinics procedures are.

I had my first appointment July then my consultation 2 weeks later the beginning of August.
At the consultation my OH had his sperm tested, we spoke with our consultant, we went through family history, any illnesses, etc then we got my OH sperm results then had a counselling session. After that  we spoke to the egg sharing nurse I had to give a wee sample and had bloods taken. It lasts about 3.5 hours long. But ask as many questions as you possibly can. Cause they are really friendly there and they will put your mind at ease. The chromosome karyotype test take the longest to come back. I've had most my bloods back already. I had a call today to have my TSH one redone as the T4 and T3 were normal so they want me to fast before I have it redone before they put me on thyroxine. So I'm off to the gp to get those done lol. 
I don't mind relying, if I can be of any help then I will. We are all in the same boat


----------



## loopy loo1017 (Aug 11, 2015)

We won't get SA until November as they said they are busy up until then and that's first available appointment. So our consultation will be first and they said i need to get my bloods done again to show what my fsh level is she said as long as it's under 8 it's fine but I've heard people say it can be too low
So after you've had those bloods done will you be much closer to starting treatment?  Xx


----------



## loopy loo1017 (Aug 11, 2015)

O and I'm going to be getting treatment at the birmingham womens hospital


----------



## Foxy79 (Feb 22, 2015)

Hey ladies

I've just done my 3rd egg share cycle at Care in Manchester. Sadly I'm still waiting to see those 2 pink lines but I've helped 2 ladies to achieve their dream & I'm not giving up! 

My clinic did bloods for both me & OH. I had 2 sets of bloods done. The 'big' bloods are the ones that test you for any potential things that could be passed on to a genetic child. They go through family history too, regardless I think we all worry that we won't be accepted, but the only way to really find out is to go through the process & don't be afraid to ask questions! 

If I can answer anything feel free to ask away & if I can help I will. Oh & don't be put off by my lack of a BFP...that seems to be me rather than anything to do with my eggs or egg sharing! xx


----------



## loopy loo1017 (Aug 11, 2015)

The waiting is defo the hardest part. I had my first son at 19 young I know but it was unplanned and I was taking precautions so I never thought i would struggle to have another child. As far as I know I have no genetic medical conditions in my family but you never know what's in your genes. I hope I can also give something to another couple or lady who have also not found it easy to have a family. Can i just ask how long does the process take from your first consultation to actually being given the mess and starting treatment? 
Thanks for your reply x


----------



## Foxy79 (Feb 22, 2015)

Loopy loo we had our initial consultation/counselling/bloods/afc scan mid September last year & I started down reg injections mid November & had my first embryos transferred mid December so for me it was very quick. 

It really depends on if there is a lady out there who is looking for a match & you fit the bill! My next 2 cycles I was matched really quickly though too so it can happen pretty fast so you better be ready! When you get the call to say you've been matched is amazing! Makes it all very real xx


----------



## loopy loo1017 (Aug 11, 2015)

Wow foxy that really was quick I'm hoping mine will be quite quick I'm just so exited to get the ball rolling now my oh hasn't got any children and I'd love to be able to give him that gift i don't think there is anything better to give. Xx


----------



## fluttershy1983 (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi foxy, I'm sure I'll be badgering you with questions lol. 

I'm finding the journey exciting so far, but it's all new to me. I'm sure by the time the egg collection comes around I will be scared.

That's the hardest bit for me I think, the thought of being under General anestetic gives me the heebie geebies   

I'm hoping my bloods come back normal otherwise I'm just jumping the gun lol. Just got to play the waiting game now. My impatience is going to have to hang her coat up and sit back and relax lol.


----------



## Foxy79 (Feb 22, 2015)

I had my EC done under sedation, but full on sedation where I was completed sparked out every time. I'm sure what I had was just 1 step under a GA. my OH had to have a GA for his SSR & he was nervous before the first time & he said it was nothing at all like he imagined & was not worried at all when he had to do it the 2nd time. 

I have read about clinics who do EC with just a sedative like diazapam. I'm not sure I'd fancy that!! You just have to focus on the excitement of it all. If someone could guarantee that we'd get a baby at the end of it I'm sure we'd put ourselves through a whole lot more xx


----------



## Foxy79 (Feb 22, 2015)

Sorry I meant to say badger away! I really don't mind answering any questions if I can xx


----------



## loopy loo1017 (Aug 11, 2015)

As soon as we know our bloods are done and we know where we stand i reckon we will feel a lot better xx


----------



## fluttershy1983 (Aug 7, 2015)

Well after only 2 weeks all my results are back and I'm good to go !! I'm an egg sharer wahoooo.


Just got to wait for my OH bloods to get back before we can get dates. Now I'm excited  

Not just for me but for the person I also hopefully help have their dream come true.  xx


----------



## Sunnshine4u (Sep 24, 2014)

Hi ladies

Hope you don't mind me jumping in. I'm also going through the egg sharing process, we are due to start on Thursday after waiting quite some time. I was just wondering if you have told any of your family or close friends that you would be egg sharing. I'm especially wondering how your family members are taking it. I only ask because we've told our family about the ICSI but not the egg sharing. We are about to tell them about it, but I'm feeling a little nervous!! X


----------



## fluttershy1983 (Aug 7, 2015)

Sunnshine4u said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Hope you don't mind me jumping in. I'm also going through the egg sharing process, we are due to start on Thursday after waiting quite some time. I was just wondering if you have told any of your family or close friends that you would be egg sharing. I'm especially wondering how your family members are taking it. I only ask because we've told our family about the ICSI but not the egg sharing. We are about to tell them about it, but I'm feeling a little nervous!! X


Hey, sunnshine4u.

Ah how are you feeling about it all ?

As for telling family, my OH knows, my kids know too as we wanted to tell them now rather then have to tell them later on if the situation was to arouse from any recipients bfp/s. So we wanted to let them know what we are doing and going through.

The rest of our families do know and are very supportive too, I think it helps us but everyone is different. 
I think it's a personal situation that is entirely up to you whether you decide to or not. If you feel you want to tell them then that's up to you  xx


----------



## loopy loo1017 (Aug 11, 2015)

Congrats fluttershy  the journey is now beginning
Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## fluttershy1983 (Aug 7, 2015)

loopy loo1017 said:


> Congrats fluttershy  the journey is now beginning
> Hope everyone is well xx


Thank you loopy loo. I'm so eager to start now !! How are you ? Hope all is well xx


----------



## loopy loo1017 (Aug 11, 2015)

I bet you are I'm good thanks first consultation on the 15th of September so am excited for that xx


----------



## Caz242424 (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi fluttershy, 
I've just seen your thread, many congratulations on being 'approved' and getting the millions of bloods out of the way. 
I have just finished my 4th egg share cycle with the lister, as you can see Fromm signature I'm currently on the dreaded two week wait! 
Anyway just wanted to say if you have any other questions about the lister I am more than happy to help if I can 😃

Something I saw earlier, unlike many other clinics egg collection at the lister is done under General anesetic, but you are only asleep for around 20 mins and once awake shortly after can go home 2 hours after 

Caz


----------



## Sunnshine4u (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks Fluttershy. Lots for us to think about. 

Good luck Caz on your 2ww. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Caz242424 (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi sunshine, thank you very much xx


----------



## fluttershy1983 (Aug 7, 2015)

Loopy loo

The 15th isn't so long away now, we could well be cycle buddies  xx

Caz24

Thank you soooo much, and congratulations on being pupo!!   
How long do they usually take to match you up ? Xxx

Sunnshine4u it is a lot to think about, I wish you all the luck in the world on your decision either way xx


----------



## loopy loo1017 (Aug 11, 2015)

Would have been nice to have a cycle buddy but my OH hasn't got his SA until November so I reckon we still have a way to go. He has had test before but they want to do another to make sure the results are same. I reckon we will probably start around January time xx


----------



## fluttershy1983 (Aug 7, 2015)

November ? Wow they like to take their time huh.  

Are you going through the NHS ? Xx


----------



## loopy loo1017 (Aug 11, 2015)

I know but once the results come back we should be ready to go which I don't mind as it gives us more time to save 
We get all tests done through NHS which is why it's going to take longer but we are egg sharing so am paying 1000 for icsi 
I have a son from a previous relationship so am not allowed funding xx


----------



## fluttershy1983 (Aug 7, 2015)

loopy loo1017 said:


> I know but once the results come back we should be ready to go which I don't mind as it gives us more time to save
> We get all tests done through NHS which is why it's going to take longer but we are egg sharing so am paying 1000 for icsi
> I have a son from a previous relationship so am not allowed funding xx


Ah I see, sorry my mind isn't with it today so please bare with me lol.

Does the clinic you're with not do your OH sa? I'm not too clued up which clinics do or not. The lister who I'm with did my OH sa for free, he had his bloods done through the docs for free. ( I say docs, The nurse was very nice and ok'd it )

Now we just have to pay for ICSI which I believe to be £770. And if we want them freezing we have to pay for that.
But my consultant seems to have gone awol lol. ( he's on holiday but I've no idea when he gets back and I'm waiting for him so I can start grrrrrrrrr). I couldn't get through today on the phone and hate constantly calling them as I feel I'm bugging them lol. Xx


----------



## loopy loo1017 (Aug 11, 2015)

We are at the birmingham women's hospital which has a fertility part and they take private and NHS there. So we get all blood tests scans and SA for free too but results will take longer because they are done through the NHS. The nurse said they are really busy there atm that's why first appointment for SA isn't til November but we will have all other tests done before then so that's all we should be waiting on.
I know what you mean I've phoned loads already and I haven't even had first consultation but that's what they are there for and if your waiting on someone's return to start treatment then they should tell you when they are back xx


----------



## fluttershy1983 (Aug 7, 2015)

Ah right I see, although the wait is long it will be worth it in the long run 

Keep thinking positive, I will keep my fingers and toes crossed for you 
As for my consultant all I get is replies from the nurse via email, but I'm still awaiting an answer from Friday when I asked when he is going to to back   I will try again tomorrow though.  xx


----------



## loopy loo1017 (Aug 11, 2015)

Thank you fluttershy  
I would deffo try again tomorrow hun that's the worst thing just not knowing when things will start or if your waiting around for people good luck and let me know if you find out anything xx


----------



## Caz242424 (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi Fluttershy, 

Thank you, sorry to hear your consultant has gone awol

Matching varied in timescales. 
First time 1 day, second time 7 weeks, third 5 weeks and this time 11 weeks but I was matched and it fell through within this time. 

Have you all your results? 

Are you nearly ready ?


----------



## fluttershy1983 (Aug 7, 2015)

Thank you loopy loo I will let you know as soon as I do  xx

Cax242424

We now have all our results back, all is good to go. The nurse said she Justs need the consultant to check or sign it off something along those lines, ( not sure what or why) and then she said she will contact me with dates etc.
We are already to go just the waiting drives me crazy. I'm on loads of vitamins, I've upped my protein. Drinking more water and milk so my body gets used to it before I'm meant to start it all lol.  xx


----------



## loopy loo1017 (Aug 11, 2015)

Good to hear fluttershy  
I wana start on vitamins but not sure which ones to start on so will ask at my appointment xx


----------



## loopy loo1017 (Aug 11, 2015)

My fsh level has come back as a 5 so am happy with that as my clinic says I need to have fsh level 8 or under to be an egg sharer  so excited just hope I pass the rest of the tests now so we can get going 
Any info on your doctor fluttershy?? Xx


----------



## fluttershy1983 (Aug 7, 2015)

That's fantastic news loopy Lou !!!!!!  

Just think it's one step closer and you're getting further away from that start line.  

AFM, I asked on another thread on here and apparently he is away till next week. I didn't want to keep harassing them with phone calls so will give them a call next Tuesday if I haven't heard from them by then. Until then me and the OH have a house to decorate  can't say I'm looking forward to that if I'm honest. But I'm hoping by keeping busy it will pass the time a lot quicker  xx


----------



## fluttershy1983 (Aug 7, 2015)

Loopy Lou, check this thread out hun it's all about vitamins and foods to eat while going through treatment Xx
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=43196.0


----------



## loopy loo1017 (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks fluttershy  yep finally getting somewhere
Yes decorating will definitely keep you busy lol I quite enjoy decorating though and I'm sure they will be in touch soon so you can start your journey 
Will have a look at that thread xx


----------

